# Conduite en état de sobriété.



## PetIrix (25 Août 2003)

Ca vient de moi ou les gens roulent de plus en plus mal.

J'hallucine complètement!!!

Parking sur les zébras
Ceux qui prennent les stops pour des "cédez le passage"
Feu grillés
Refus de priorité et qui en plus te font un doigt pour s'excuser
Ceux et surtout celles qui se garent sur les clous pour déposer les gosses à l'école, et qui s'ils pouvaient se garer dans la cours, le feraient.
Ceux qui s'arrêtent au milieu d'un rond point pour chercher leur route.
Sans parler de ceux qui te font des appels de phare parce que 70 en ville c'est pas assez rapide parce que, eux, en ville c'est minimum 90!!!
Je n'invente rien, et j'en ai d'autres.

Plus on parle de comportement, plus les gens roulent mal, et font n'importe quoi.

J'ai même vu 2 bus (vides heureusement) rentrer au dépot en se tirant la bourre à 80 en ville !!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








JE SUIS OUTRE (j'ai pas dit comme une outre)!
SCANDALISE !!!


----------



## bebert (25 Août 2003)

Et où se passent ces incivilités ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



dans ma région (Haute-Savoie) ça n'arrive pas plus que d'habitude.


----------



## krystof (25 Août 2003)

Et ceux qui se garent sur les emplacements réservés aux personnes à mobilité réduite ?


----------



## WebOliver (25 Août 2003)

C'est pas un sujet pour *Beurk!* ça? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, qu'est-ce qui t'es vraiment arrivé pour être si fâché?


----------



## bonpat (26 Août 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Ca vient de moi ou les gens roulent de plus en plus mal.
> 
> J'hallucine complètement!!!
> 
> ...



Tu veux juste nous dire que cela faisait 30 ans que tu n'étais pas sorti de chez toi...


----------



## jpmiss (26 Août 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux juste nous dire que cela faisait 30 ans que tu n'étais pas sorti de chez toi...




En fait il vient de déménager. Avant il habitait là:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Et ceux qui se garent sur les emplacements réservés aux personnes à mobilité réduite ?



on te sens touché par le sujet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et puis dans quelques mois .. pfioutt !


----------



## bebert (26 Août 2003)

c'est pas drôle ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Voici ce qu'il reste de sa SAAB 900 :


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas drôle !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du moment que tu as sauvé la clef du coffre


----------



## krystof (26 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> on te sens touché par le sujet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas besoin d'y être passé pour me sentir concerné.
A défaut d'avoir appris à manier le famas, j'ai appris à pousser le fauteuil roulant.


----------



## gribouille (26 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Et ceux qui se garent sur les emplacements réservés aux personnes à mobilité réduite ?



bah alors... comment y fait pépé aricosec ??? c'est horrible ça,... 

il est donc condamné à tourner en rond comme dans le sketch de Devos ?


----------



## krystof (26 Août 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> bah alors... comment y fait pépé aricosec ??? c'est horrible ça,...
> 
> il est donc condamné à tourner en rond comme dans le sketch de Devos ?



En plus, la place est occupée par Vieux Râleur qui est au bar.
Pas près de se libérer.


----------



## gribouille (26 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Pas besoin d'y être passé pour me sentir concerné.
> A défaut d'avoir appris à manier le famas, j'ai appris à pousser le fauteuil roulant.



dommage pour le famas, car se trimballer toute la journée le pépé aricosec parce que pas de place pour le larguer, là vraiment... reste plus qu'une arme à feux pour s'en sortir


----------



## gribouille (26 Août 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Ca vient de moi ou les gens roulent de plus en plus mal.
> 
> J'hallucine complètement!!!
> 
> ...



eh alors... tu sais pas les risques que tu prends en postant sur macG... c'est tout pareil... 

... croiser un Finn Atlas et un macinside reviens à prndre les mêmes coup de frayeur


----------



## krystof (26 Août 2003)

C'est vrai que, par moment, je regrette.
Je vais prendre des cours par correspondance avec Charlton Heston.


----------



## Fulvio (26 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que, par moment, je regrette.
> Je vais prendre des cours par correspondance avec Charlton Heston.



Apprendre à tirer avec un Parkinsonnien ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Apprendre à tirer avec un Parkinsonnien ?



+ la boisson 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TOUS AUX ABRIS


----------



## Fulvio (26 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> + la boisson
> 
> 
> 
> ...



p't-être que les tremblements de la boisson et ceux de la maladie s'annulent (déphasage à 2 pi) ?


----------



## krystof (26 Août 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> p't-être que les tremblements de la boisson et ceux de la maladie s'annulent (déphasage à 2 pi) ?



Voilà, t'as tout compris. Faut juste trouver le bon équilibre pour le dosage.


----------



## gribouille (26 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, t'as tout compris. Faut juste trouver le bon équilibre pour le dosage.


 bon on saiit ce qu'il nous reste à faire pour Vieux-Râleur


----------



## jpmiss (26 Août 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Apprendre à tirer avec un Parkinsonnien ?



Il est surtout atteint d'Alzheimer il me semble...
Ca va pas etre simple si il a oublié où se trouve le cran de sécurité...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> bon on saiit ce qu'il nous reste à faire pour Vieux-Râleur



lui payer un coup, espèce de radin


----------



## PetIrix (26 Août 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Et où se passent ces incivilités ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Panam et banlieue!


----------



## PetIrix (26 Août 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux juste nous dire que cela faisait 30 ans que tu n'étais pas sorti de chez toi...



Je trouve simplement que c'est de plus en plus courant!
Ca empire.


----------



## Fulvio (26 Août 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Il est surtout atteint d'Alzheimer il me semble...
> Ca va pas etre simple si il a oublié où se trouve le cran de sécurité...



Alzheimer, Parkinson, une seule solution : Ne pas vieillir ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(quitte à garder ses problèmes d'acnée jusqu'à la tombe...)


----------



## PetIrix (26 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas un sujet pour *Beurk!* ça?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rien en particulier.
C'est juste un constat du manque de civilité quotidien de la plupart des conducteurs.
Moi aussi je fais des erreurs.
Il m'arrive de griller la priorité.
Mais c'est involontaire.
Et j'ai au moins la courtoisie de faire un signe d'excuse.

Mais à chaque fois que ça m'arrive, pour peu que je fasse un appel de phare ou un coup de klaxon, non seulement il ne s'excuse pas, mais en plus il m'engueule  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







C'EST DINGUE.
Et c'est quasi quotidien !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Panam et banlieue!



essaies Casablanca les soirées de fin de semaine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu me diras que, là bas, il n'y a pas de places pour les non-mobiles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







à croire que les feux rouges sont là pour décorer

ne surtout pas s'y arrêter sans regarder le rétro, sinon une fois sur deux tu te réveilles de l'autre coté


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Août 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ca va pas etre simple si il a oublié où se trouve le cran de sécurité...



Il me semble d'ailleurs que lui et la NRA oeuvre en sorte qu'il n'y ait plus de cran de sécurité (perte de temps, risque de ne pas tuer... ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais bon, on s'éloigne du sujet ... à moins de tirer dans les pneus !


----------



## PetIrix (26 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble d'ailleurs que lui et la NRA oeuvre en sorte qu'il n'y ait plus de cran de sécurité (perte de temps, risque de ne pas tuer... )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... mais vise bien la gomme, parce qu'un peu plus haut, ya la fusée, et on a vu ce que ça a donné au Brésil  ...


----------



## Fulvio (26 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> mais bon, on s'éloigne du sujet ... à moins de tirer dans les pneus !



Pas de blague sur les pneus, svp  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(visite chez Speedy du soir, espoir, crevaison du matin, chagrin)


----------



## Fulvio (26 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble d'ailleurs que lui et la NRA oeuvre en sorte qu'il n'y ait plus de cran de sécurité (perte de temps, risque de ne pas tuer... )



Qui a dit que la droite dure américaine était sécuritaire ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oups, pardon, j'l'a pas fait exceuprès


----------



## PetIrix (26 Août 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Pas de blague sur les pneus, svp
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est vrai que le soir avec ma femme c'est assez speed, et on espère mieux, et le matin quand j'suis creuvé, c'est laborieux toute la journée.

C'est pas ça ? ... bon !


----------



## Fulvio (26 Août 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que le soir avec ma femme c'est assez speed, et on espère mieux, et le matin quand j'suis creuvé, c'est laborieux toute la journée.
> 
> C'est pas ça ? ... bon !



T'aurais aimé coché "vantardise" dans le sondage de Bonpat, toi aussi


----------



## jpmiss (26 Août 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Alzheimer, Parkinson, une seule solution : Ne pas vieillir !



 "* C'est terrible d'allonger la vie en prolongeant seulement la vieillesse!*" 

Pr Choron... 






 ou  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...


----------



## jpmiss (26 Août 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Qui a dit que la droite dure américaine était sécuritaire ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pourquoi "américaine"


----------



## PetIrix (26 Août 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> "* C'est terrible d'allonger la vie en prolongeant seulement la vieillesse!*"
> 
> Pr Choron...
> 
> ...



T'inquiètes, ya la chaleur pour niveler tout ça !!!


----------



## Fulvio (26 Août 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi "américaine"



La NRA, c'est aux States, seulement, non ?


----------



## PetIrix (26 Août 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Alzheimer, Parkinson, une seule solution : Ne pas vieillir !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu veux dire la mise en bière ?

Et allez donc ! A la bonne votre !


----------



## macinside (26 Août 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire la mise en bière ?



moi je veux bien, mais c'est pas moi qui conduit aprés


----------



## Fulvio (26 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> moi je veux bien, mais c'est pas moi qui conduit aprés



Y a pas de risque ! Même Ayrton Senna ne l'a pas fait.


----------



## PetIrix (26 Août 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas de risque ! Même Ayrton Senna ne l'a pas fait.



Même pas un kir mur ?


----------



## jpmiss (26 Août 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> La NRA, c'est aux States, seulement, non ?





Vi mais pas la droite dure...


Houps! Autant pour moi, je connais le chemin (ça faisait longtemps tiens!)


----------



## jpmiss (26 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> moi je veux bien, mais c'est pas moi qui conduit aprés



Apres une biere ca devrait quand meme aller si tu n'enlève pas les stabilisateurs ...






Fais gaffe quand meme


----------



## macinside (26 Août 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Apres une biere ca devrait quand meme aller si tu n'enlève pas les stabilisateurs ...
> 
> Fais gaffe quand meme



je ne tombe qu'a 2 litres de bieres


----------



## PetIrix (26 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je ne tombe qu'a 2 litres de bieres



Deux litres de quoi ?

Parce que 2l de délirium Tremens, ça le fait quand même


----------



## Fulvio (26 Août 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Deux litres de quoi ?



Panaché ?


----------



## PetIrix (26 Août 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Panaché ?



Ah ben ouais, là faut laisser les roulettes, alors !


----------



## jpmiss (26 Août 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Deux litres de quoi ?



De ça:


----------

